# temporary ID for the first timers



## legen (Dec 31, 2018)

Hey fellow expats,

1. Is it possible to apply for temporary ID while waiting for first actual green PRP ID book?
2. If possible, can one use that very same temp ID convert such documents as foreign driver's license, etc?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

I don't think you can get a temporary ID without obtaining a green ID book first. I am more or less in the same situation and still waiting for my ID Book and it's been more than 2 months and still counting.


----------



## giantGiraffe (Mar 6, 2020)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> I don't think you can get a temporary ID without obtaining a green ID book first. I am more or less in the same situation and still waiting for my ID Book and it's been more than 2 months and still counting.


If the fingerprint Department has captured your fingerprints yes, you can apply for a temporary ID, but the problem for now is that you wouldn't know if your fingerprints have been captured by at HANIS or not since the call centre is still on lockdown


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

legen said:


> Hey fellow expats,
> 
> 1. Is it possible to apply for temporary ID while waiting for first actual green PRP ID book?
> 2. If possible, can one use that very same temp ID convert such documents as foreign driver's license, etc?



No its not possible to get a temporary ID while waiting for the initial Green book. You will just have to wait until the Greenbook comes out.


----------

